# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.88 released: MTKx Unlock released

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.88 released: MTKx Unlock released * - Service operations improved
MTKx: Unlock Code Counter reset option released
MTKx: Simlock info reading updated, Full SimLock info (Country,Profile,Operator) available
MTKx: RPL operations (Read/Write/Verify) improved 
- Unlock Operations improved
MTKx: Unlock via server released (Code Calculation) - World First!
Support all currently available MTKx models on market: Nokia 108, Nokia 220 and RM-xxx variants 
Note:15 digit codes/phones only supported for unlock ! 
- Other
Minor bugs fixed   
Direct download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سامي علي العول

مشكور لا اقصئ حد

----------

